# fumer devant son imac27 ! default d'utilisation !



## macka (9 Janvier 2010)

après qq semaine d'utilisation des traces sont apparu dans les coins supérieur de l'écran...
 je vous informe qu'il s'agit de nicotine !!! vous etes fumeur ? voilà la question qui m'as été posée au sav !!! vous y croyez ?
par conséquent il s'agit d'un défaut d'utilisation !!! non pris en charge par la garantie !!! j'ai du payer 30 euros !!! pour nettoyer la face interne de l'écran ! et ils n'ont meme pas pris la peine de nettoyer la face externe après leurs manipulations !!! croyable ou pas ? après 2 mois seulement d'utilisation ! ...
... je suis un peu énervé...
quel suite donner à ce foutage de gueule ... ?


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2010)

macka a dit:


> quel suite donner à ce foutage de gueule ... ?


des patches de nicotine ??!


----------



## Bombigolo (9 Janvier 2010)

Défaut d'utilisation ?!

Est'il inscrit dans les notices de ton ordi qu'il doit tourner en environnement non fumeur ?

Les SAV sont vraiment prets à tout pour se faire un peu de roros


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

ce n'est pas une plaisanterie
du moins aux USA où cette restriction est applicable, légalement.
(tabac listé dans les produits toxiques et le reparateur a alors le droit de refuser de bosser sur la machine)

voir les fils déjà là dessus


----------



## ntx (9 Janvier 2010)

macka a dit:


> je vous informe qu'il s'agit de nicotine !!! vous etes fumeur ? voilà la question qui m'as été posée au sav !!! vous y croyez ?
> par conséquent il s'agit d'un défaut d'utilisation !!! non pris en charge par la garantie !!! j'ai du payer 30 euros !!! pour nettoyer la face interne de l'écran ! et ils n'ont meme pas pris la peine de nettoyer la face externe après leurs manipulations !!! croyable ou pas ? après 2 mois seulement d'utilisation ! ...
> ... je suis un peu énervé...
> quel suite donner à ce foutage de gueule ... ?


La fumée de cigarette est un ennemi mortel pour tous les appareils électroniques, et pas que pour la vitre de l'écran, son effet sur les composants internes sera bien plus grave : fumer ou surfer, il faut choisir :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> fumer ou surfer, il faut choisir :rateau:


pas besoin d'aller à la Jamaîque pour voir des surfeurs qui surfent en fumant
(les trucs qui font rire)
j'ai vu
_hang ten , catch  the big wave dude_


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Janvier 2010)

macka a dit:


> quel suite donner à ce foutage de gueule ... ?


http://www.lokan.fr/blog/2009/05/25/comment-ouvrir-un-imac-24-alu/
(faut aller vers la moitié de la video si on veut éviter son laïus... )


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2010)

On vous avait prévenu!


----------



## macka (9 Janvier 2010)

mais si j'ouvre moi meme l'imac , la garantie n'est plus valable en principe ? merci quand meme ,
ça peux etre utile... je suis déçu quoi qu'il en soit ... je trouve le débat sur l'opportunité de fumer devant son ordi  odieu !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

mais il n'y a  pas de débat

dans certains pays c'est la loi  (sur les produits toxiques)
point barre

maintenant si on conteste , on se bat,  devant un juge.
dans ces pays là, bon courage, c'est pas gagné, car les juges donneront raison aux reparateurs dans leur droit


----------



## choumou (9 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai déjà eu également des traces derrière la vitre et je ne fume pas, j'ai suivi le tuto (enfin si on peut parler de tuto...) du lien de Joachim du Balay, un coup de chiffon derrière la vitre et c'est repartie comme avant.


----------



## beaunois (9 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est pas une plaisanterie
> du moins aux USA où cette restriction est applicable, légalement.
> (tabac listé dans les produits toxiques et le reparateur a alors le droit de refuser de bosser sur la machine)
> 
> voir les fils déjà là dessus



Jusqu'à présent j'habite en France et non pas aux Etats Unis.
Je précise seulement que je ne fume plus depuis 29 ans et ces traces qui viennent du côté gauche supérieur de l'écran n'ont rien à voir  avec le fait de fumer.
Cela est dû a la ventilation qui introduit des poussières en abondance dans les machines.
Apple refuse maintenant de considérer ce défaut comme pris en charge par son SAV même dans le cadre d'un Apple care.
Depuis fin 2007 début 2008 je connais ce phénomène et Apple à changé totalement ma machine
puis à 3 reprises la dalle.
Et tout recommence régulièrement et sans fumée
Seulement le constructeur se réfugie maintenant derrière de faux arguments.

J'ai participé à de nombreux fils à cette époque et encore après.
DONC INUTILE DE CHERCHER DE FAUSSES REPONSES A UN VRAI PROBLEME.
Je pense que Mr "je sais tout" est au courant.


----------



## choumou (9 Janvier 2010)

Exactement je pense à un défault de ventilation de l'iMac, après je sais qu'ils doivent le prendre en charge mais qu'elle est la meilleur solution, renvoyé l'iMac et attendre 2 semaines et s'obstiner à le retourner à chaque fois que le problème reviens ou le faire sois même en 5mn chrono?


----------



## Pierre C. (9 Janvier 2010)

Ne mettez pas votre iMac dans la cuisine (et même pas pour des test de webcam!!!) car les vapeurs de cuissons risque de vous couter votre mac... 

Pour ce qui est des lois aux Etats-Unies pour le tabagisme il n'ont pas tord en tout mais sont qd même un peu extremiste quand on voit que c'est eux qui ont drogué les 3/4 de la planète avec

Celà dit il faut arrêter de fumé car c'est pas bon pour la santé... (et pour les iMac rire)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

beaunois a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent j'habite en France et non pas aux Etats Unis.
> Je précise seulement que je ne fume plus depuis 29 ans et ces traces qui viennent du côté gauche supérieur de l'écran n'ont rien à voir  avec le fait de fumer.
> Cela est dû a la ventilation qui introduit des poussières en abondance dans les machines.
> Apple refuse maintenant de considérer ce défaut comme pris en charge par son SAV même dans le cadre d'un Apple care.
> ...



c'est qui ce Mr je sais tout?
tu t'auto congratules?
--
puisque tu sais tout
tu sais donc aussi qu'Apple , aux USA, a validé la possibilité de NON prise en charge de  réparations de machine utilisée en environement fumeur, en se basant sur la classification officielle des produits toxiques.

quant à ce que tu évoques c'est autre chose que ce dont je parle à savoir l'environnement fumeur et c'est tout


----------



## beaunois (9 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est qui ce Mr je sais tout?
> tu t'auto congratules?
> --
> puisque tu sais tout
> ...



je ne suis pas "Mr je sait tout"
Je me fout totalement des USA et laisse à leurs inconditionnels la liberté de migrer et d'adorer le veau d'or.
A l'heure actuelle nous sommes dans l'Union Européenne qui possède un régime de lois qui contredisent les documents d'excuse Apple.
A savoir par exemple que la garantie d'un produit ne répond pas aux règles générées par un constructeur étranger à la CE mais à celles décidées par Bruxelle.
Rend toi si tu le peut au listing des procès perdus par les magnats de l'informatique et de leurs
motifs.
Ce n'est pas en édictant des pages de tutoriaux que l'on rend service forcément aux gens.
Un qui s'est frotté juridiquement à Apple et à gagné.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

A l'heure actuelle ce forum est mondial


----------



## bambougroove (9 Janvier 2010)

macka a dit:


> mais si j'ouvre moi meme l'imac , la garantie n'est plus valable en principe ?


Bonjour,

J'ai justement vu sur un des fils du forum consacrés à ce thème (tabac), que si c'est bien fait il n'est pas possible pour les techniciens de voir que tu as enlevé la vitre.
La manoeuvre est délicate mais pas impossible pour une personne soigneuse.
Je parle évidemment du cas où tu procèdes juste au nettoyage de la vitre 
Au prix que tu as payé, ça vaut le coup d'investir dans des ventouses 

Tout ceci est bien sûr scandaleux, ce qui est également préoccupant c'est qu'apparemment ces traces (il y a des "modèles" divers ) ne seraient pas forcément dues à la nicotine :mouais:


----------



## choumou (9 Janvier 2010)

Arrêter avec la nicotine, ça n'a rien avoir. Je ne fume pas et j'ai déjà eu ces traces, et non on ne perd pas la garantie quand on enlève juste la vitre. Il suffit de regarder la vidéo (et faire abstraction du mec...:rateau de prendre un chiffon sans peluches et de nettoyer, c'est tout.
D'accord ce n'est pas normal, mais bon vaut mieux perdre 5mn plutôt que 2 semaines et se faire facturer 30 euros, non???


----------



## beaunois (9 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Arrêter avec la nicotine, ça n'a rien avoir. Je ne fume pas et j'ai déjà eu ces traces, et non on ne perd pas la garantie quand on enlève juste la vitre. Il suffit de regarder la vidéo (et faire abstraction du mec...:rateau de prendre un chiffon sans peluches et de nettoyer, c'est tout.
> D'accord ce n'est pas normal, mais bon vaut mieux perdre 5mn plutôt que 2 semaines et se faire facturer 30 euros, non???



Si par malheur il t'arrive de casser cette vitre ( un léger travers suffit ) il faudra trouver une solution.
J'ai bien visionné toutes les vidéos sur ce sujet car je ne suis pas maso.
Le plus chiant de tout cela c'est que très souvent une trainée apparait sur la dalle elle même et c'est beaucoup plus difficile à retirer.
A chacun sa foi.


----------



## choumou (9 Janvier 2010)

Ben tu sais j'étais en stress juste avant justement si je cassé la vitre et puis finalement quand tu le fait, tu te dit quoi tout ça pour ça, et quand j'ai besoin je le fait tranquillou. C'est sûr il faut être précautionneux, mettre un drap par exemple sur une table et poser la vitre dessus. Je l'ai fait avec le support ventouse du gps, ça marche nickel.

ps: Heu oui généralement les traces se manifestent sur la vitre et non sur la dalle.


----------



## jeckodrius (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai les mêmes taches sur un imac 27 (qui repart mercredi prochain, mais pour un autre soucis encore). Les taches sont apparues une semaine après la sortie du carton et personne fume chez moi.

En tout cas ça fait peur de voir que c'est un problème qui existe depuis des années, que rien est réglé et qu'apple refuse peu a peu de prendre en charge les réparations.


----------



## tombom (9 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> (et faire abstraction du mec...:rateau



pas cool... moi j'aime bien lokan... il fait du bon boulot je pense...


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle ce forum est mondial



Oui, mais là, on fait face la demande de Macka, qui jusqu'à preuve du contraire n'habite pas sur le territoire américain.

Macka, tu habites où, sans indiscrétion ?


----------



## choumou (9 Janvier 2010)

_Message supprimé_


----------



## Bombigolo (9 Janvier 2010)

On a des etudes , des tests , des statistiques , des chiffres qui prouvent qu'un ordi exposé à la fumée de clope
durera moins longtemps qu'un autre ??
Si oui , et si elles viennent d'un organisme indépendant d'un fabricant de materiel , j'aimerai bien les voir 

Quand aux photos de l'interieur d'un ordi tout moisi , vu qu'il ventile un flux d'air impur , 
et le concentre sur une petite surface ,
il pourrait tout aussi bien s agir de  celui d'un non fumeur peu enclin aux taches ménagères 

Pour en revenir au sujet du post , je pense qu'Apple a trouvé la le moyen de se decharger d'un "defaut" de montage 
de ses ordis et profite d'un sujet en vogue ( aux USA en tous cas ) pour faire passer la pilule


----------



## ntx (10 Janvier 2010)

L'intérieur d'un ordinateur exposé à la fumée de cigarette est très caractéristique : la présence d'une pâte brunâtre à l'odeur de cigarette sur les composants n'a pas besoin d'être le sujet d'une longue étude pour comprendre que cela vient d'un mélange de poussières et de goudrons de fumée de cigarette.
Alors messieurs les fumeurs arrêtez de vous voiler la face et de faire l'autruche : la cigarette tuera vos appareils électroniques et vous-même par la même occasion. 

Et donc pour revenir au sujet, seuls les Etats-Unis sont concernés par cette affaire et si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec les lois américaines il peut toujours aller vivre ailleurs s'il n'est pas américain ou sinon aller voter aux prochaines élections pour un candidat favorable à l'abolition de ces lois :rateau:


----------



## macka (10 Janvier 2010)

merci à tous pour vos réactions , et informations ... pour le moment je ne fume plus dans la piece ou se trouve l'ordi , je suis curieux de voir si les traces reviennent ... quoi qu'il en soit , je n'ai pas envie de laisser passer ça ... j'habite en france , pas aux usa , j'hesite à en parler à un avocat , bcp de tracas et de temps perdu avec ce materiel , plus que le design , ce que j'aime(ais)? chez apple c'est la fiabilité(pas de temps perdu à gérer les aléas de l'informatique)...pas vous ?


----------



## macka (10 Janvier 2010)

puisque des non fumeurs ont eu les meme traces que moi , je cherche un fumeur n'ayant pas eu ce probleme !(de traces !!!)


----------



## beaunois (11 Janvier 2010)

macka a dit:


> puisque des non fumeurs ont eu les meme traces que moi , je cherche un fumeur n'ayant pas eu ce probleme !(de traces !!!)



être du gâteau.
Bonne recherche.


----------



## spycker (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Alors voilà, je possède un iMac 24" 2,8 Ghz depuis à peine plus de deux ans, il c'est retrouvé dans un grand nombre de soirées enfumées, environ une fois par semaine durant un ans et demi. En l'espace d'un mois, des sortes de voiles blanc commance a fortement marquer le coin en haut à gauche et un peut moi en haut à droite. :sick:

J'ai donc appelé l'applecare et depuis un ans et demi, ils sont venus tout les six mois environ, pour me changer la vitre qui se trouve sur la dalle. La dernière fois il y a deux semaines.
Apple n'a jamais posé de question...


----------



## cillab (16 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Arrêter avec la nicotine, ça n'a rien avoir. Je ne fume pas et j'ai déjà eu ces traces, et non on ne perd pas la garantie quand on enlève juste la vitre. Il suffit de regarder la vidéo (et faire abstraction du mec...:rateau de prendre un chiffon sans peluches et de nettoyer, c'est tout.
> D'accord ce n'est pas normal, mais bon vaut mieux perdre 5mn plutôt que 2 semaines et se faire facturer 30 euros, non???



ca m'est arriver ce n'est pas de la nicotine mais des emmanations de chauffe dues aux composants neufs du mac  c'est le cas de dire il s'est fait emfumer de 30 roro ils sont au courant et déposent la vitre ,qui est aimentée en 30 secondes 1 roro par seconde,j'aimerais bien,savoir qui a fait ca


----------



## Neville (17 Janvier 2010)

Pas mieux pour moi

Je ne suis pas fumeur, au pire j'ai des fumeurs qui passent à la maison de temps à autre mais rien de plus...
3 semaine après sa sortie de carton et voilà à quoi ressemble mon écran...

Si je comprends bien ma seule solution c'est d'enlever la vitre toutes les 3 semaines ??? 


Neville, un peu désespéré


----------



## Neville (17 Janvier 2010)

Petit complément, j'ai une triste confirmation...
Les ombres ne sont pas entre la vitre et la dalle LCD mais encore derrière : je crains que la seule solution soit le changement de dalle...

Si quelqu'un connaît un peu mieux que moi la constitution d'une dalle LCD : possible que de la poussière s'insiue dans la dalle LCD elle même ?

Neville


----------



## cillab (17 Janvier 2010)

Neville a dit:


> Petit complément, j'ai une triste confirmation...
> Les ombres ne sont pas entre la vitre et la dalle LCD mais encore derrière : je crains que la seule solution soit le changement de dalle...
> 
> Si quelqu'un connaît un peu mieux que moi la constitution d'une dalle LCD : possible que de la poussière s'insiue dans la dalle LCD elle même ?
> ...


dans ce cas il vaut mieux q'ils te changent ton ordi


----------



## Rico0o (17 Janvier 2010)

Tu as un souscris a un apple care ?
Sinon pas d'hésitation retour au SAV pour réparation ou remplacement. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Neville (4 Février 2010)

Pour info, dalle changée sans tergiverser par Apple...
Surprising ?


----------



## bambougroove (4 Février 2010)

Neville a dit:


> Pour info, dalle changée sans tergiverser par Apple...
> Surprising ?


Ben non, parce que quand on regarde la photo de ton écran, avec une 'tite jaunisse en prime, ça s'imposait !! 

Il y a d'autres formes de traces que celle que tu constates, dont on a déjà parlé sur le forum, qui apparaissent après environ 8 jours d'utilisation (c'est le cas de mes 2iers iMac semaine 50 et 02), toujours en haut à gauche et à droite, un peu comme des halos de projecteur vers le bas.
Certains parlent de surchauffe ou de condensation et sans certitude, voire même de nicotine :mouais:

OK je fume mais ça arrive aussi à des non fumeurs, et j'ai attendu 2h après la livraison pour le mettre en route, j'ai installé de suite iStat sur le 2ème iMac et rien d'anormal pour les températures, les ventilateurs, la face arrière n'est pas chaude, etc.


----------



## spycker (4 Février 2010)

Les traces causées par la fumée de cigarette ce voies surtout quand l'ordi est éteint.


----------



## bambougroove (4 Février 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Les traces causées par la fumée de cigarette ce voies surtout quand l'ordi est éteint.


Rien ne te permet d'affirmer qu'il s'agit de traces causées par la fumée de cigarette, cela arrive aussi à des non fumeurs !!


----------



## spycker (4 Février 2010)

mon imac 24 est tres souvent dans des endroits très enfumés.
quand je fais changer la vitre les traces ne revienne pas tant que je ne l'expose pas plusieurs heures (au moins 20h) dans des soirées très très enfumées.


----------



## bambougroove (4 Février 2010)

spycker a dit:


> mon imac 24 est tres souvent dans des endroits très enfumés.
> quand je fais changer la vitre les traces ne revienne pas tant que je ne l'expose pas plusieurs heures (au moins 20h) dans des soirées très très enfumées.


OK ça revient, dans mon cas après 8 jours d'utilisation sur des iMac neufs, mais est-ce vraiment dû au tabac ???


----------



## spycker (4 Février 2010)

ba moi j'en suis sur.... je te dis, au début quand je l'ai eu, il est resté nikel 6 mois, iln'était jamais en compagnie de fumeur. des qu'il a été toute les semaine dans des lieux très enfumés sa a commencé doucement et aprè j'ai fais changer ma vitre pas l'apple care tout les 6 mois (sa fait 3 fois).

la photo est prise avec l'iphone, et l'ordi est presque au soleil  donc sa accentue le problème.


----------



## bambougroove (4 Février 2010)

spycker a dit:


> ba moi j'en suis sur.... je te dis, au début quand je l'ai eu, il est resté nikel 6 mois, iln'était jamais en compagnie de fumeur. des qu'il a été toute les semaine dans des lieux très enfumés sa a commencé doucement et aprè j'ai fais changer ma vitre pas l'apple care tout les 6 mois (sa fait 3 fois).
> 
> la photo est prise avec l'iphone, et l'ordi est presque au soleil  donc sa accentue le problème.


Soit, sur la photo il est très atteint 

Sur les miens (que 15 jours d'ancienneté) les traces identiques d'aspect sur le haut ne sont visibles que sur le quart haut de l'écran.

Comment expliquer que certains non fumeurs ont un problème identique ?


----------



## spycker (4 Février 2010)

ouai...:mouais:  très étrange quand même ce problème...


----------



## choumou (4 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Soit, sur la photo il est très atteint
> 
> Sur les miens (que 15 jours d'ancienneté) les traces identiques d'aspect sur le haut ne sont visibles que sur le quart haut de l'écran.
> 
> Comment expliquer que certains non fumeurs ont un problème identique ?



Je confirme, je ne suis pas fumeur et personnes fument à la maison,  pourtant j'ai exactement les même traces, donc...


----------



## spycker (4 Février 2010)

ya un truc qui brule dans l'ordi....:mouais:


----------



## choumou (4 Février 2010)

J'ai lu quelque part, je sais plus où que c'était du à l'humidité posé dans la dalle et qui accroche les poussières, je sais pas si c'est vrai mais en sachant que pour le refroidissement les ventilateurs aspirent l'air sous le mac et passe dedans, on pourrait imaginer que si le bureau est un peu poussiéreux, les particules de poussières passe dans le flux d'air et s'accroche sur la dalle.
Je sais si ce que je dit est vrai ou censé, mais c'est ce que je pense.


----------



## spycker (4 Février 2010)

la première fois que quelqu'un de l'apple care est venu pour "réparer", avant de mettre une vitre neuve il a essayé de nettoyer l'ancienne.... il n'a pas réussi a tout avoir... son chiffon alcoolisé était marron, il a frotté pendant 10 minutes..


----------



## ntx (4 Février 2010)

spycker a dit:


> ya un truc qui brule dans l'ordi....:mouais:


Oui, le trop plein de produits isolants qu'on trouve sur la carte mère. Ils peuvent s'évaporer durant les premières heures d'utilisation d'un appareil électronique d'où une odeur de "neuf" pas toujours agréable. Si l'odeur persiste trop longtemps, il faut s'inquiéter car ce sont des produits plutôt toxiques.


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (4 Février 2010)

l'histoire des poussières qui s'accroche à l'humidité de la vitre c'est très juste...


----------



## discus999 (10 Mars 2010)

Acheté en janvier 2010 j ai déjà fait nettoyé deux fois la vitre et les traces reviennent dans le coin supérieur gauche. De plus il semble que la vitre soit sale aussi à l'intérieur de l Imac.
La dalle a aussi été cjhangée... Je m en vais prendre l'appel care, c est bien avec intervention à domicile ou enlèvement à domicile ??
J'ai encore 3 PC à la maison qui sont encore là pour dépanner un Imac 27 pouce neuf i7 , un comble non ?
Tout est génial mais cela est vraiment génant, un Imac sale tsss....


----------



## ntx (10 Mars 2010)

discus999 a dit:


> Je m en vais prendre l'appel care, c est bien avec intervention à domicile ou enlèvement à domicile ??


Oui pour les Mac Pro, à vérifier pour les machines "familiales"


----------



## spycker (12 Mars 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Oui pour les Mac Pro, à vérifier pour les machines "familiales"



pour les imac il se déplace à chaque fois.
(le mien est reparti la semaine derniere, il me change la vitre et l'écran cette fois ci)


----------



## koalableu (17 Mars 2010)

Bon ben voilà je crois savoir d'où viennent les traces sur mon écran d'Imac 27' vieux de 3 mois à peine.
Putain de cigarette ! 
La FNAC me propose de le changer. Je ne sais pas quoi faire. 
Où voir les vidéos pour le démontage de la vitre ?
Merci


----------



## spycker (17 Mars 2010)

koalableu a dit:


> Bon ben voilà je crois savoir d'où viennent les traces sur mon écran d'Imac 27' vieux de 3 mois à peine.
> Putain de cigarette !
> La FNAC me propose de le changer. Je ne sais pas quoi faire.
> Où voir les vidéos pour le démontage de la vitre ?
> Merci



pas besoin de vidéo.... tu achete deux ventouse a vitre à casto et op c'est partie (faut y aller tout en douceur quand même mais ça tu t'en doute)


----------



## bambougroove (17 Mars 2010)

koalableu a dit:


> Bon ben voilà je crois savoir d'où viennent les traces sur mon écran d'Imac 27' vieux de 3 mois à peine.
> Putain de cigarette !


Comme l'indiquent plusieurs témoignages, la nicotine n'est pas la seule responsable de ce problème puisqu'il est présent aussi chez des non-fumeurs 

Voir le début de cette vidéo pour le démontage de la vitre : http://www.lokan.fr/blog/2009/10/28/upgrade-disque-dur-et-ram-imac-22/
ou ce lien en photos : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iMac-Intel-27-Inch-Glass-Panel/1631/1


----------



## koalableu (24 Mars 2010)

Bon ben voilà. Deux ventouses judicieusement placées. Un bon nettoyage de la vitre côté intérieur et toutes les traces sont parties (en fumée ? )


----------



## spycker (27 Mars 2010)

Je crois aussi que je vais me procurer des ventouses....


----------



## koalableu (27 Mars 2010)

Pour ce qui est des ventouses plutôt les placer aux coins supérieurs car les aimants se trouvent au niveau de l oeil de la web cam La vitre est fine et facilement pliable donc faites attention.


----------



## spycker (27 Mars 2010)

Pour info la vitre des 21,5" et 27" est beaucoup plus fragile et cassante que celle des anciens (20" et 24"). 
Pour les nouveaux modèles mieux vaut placer les ventouses comme sur l'image jointe car des petites plaques métalliques attachées à la vitre rentrent dans l'ordi en bas de l'écran. Pour les ancien modèles il faut les placer en diagonale. 

-je répète ce que m'ont dit les différentes personnes de chez maintronic qui ont ouvert mon 24" et mon 27".


----------



## Rico0o (28 Mars 2010)

Les ventouses il vaut mieux les placer en haut à gauche et à droite, pas trop éloignées pour éviter de tordre trop la glace.
 En effet tu as des attaches qui rentrent derrière le coffrage alu en bas qui permettent de faire pivoter la vitre sans qu'elle tombe d'un coup (à l'inverse des anciens imac où tu avais des picots partout). Ensuite il faut désolidariser le bas de la glace en la tirant vers soi lorsqu'elle est à l'oblique.


----------



## tous-les-ex (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai actuellement en réparation un Imac G5 alu 24", il a pas mal chauffé, puisque j'ai été obligé de pratiquer un "reflowing" du processeur vidéo qui avait commencé à se dessouder.
Derrière la vitre, des grandes travées de traces poussiéreuses, sont visible du bas vers le haut, ( normal, l'air chaud monte ), donc, ventouses, nettoyage, ok.
Par contre d'autres traces se trouvent à l'intérieur de la deuxième vitre.
Savez vous si cette deuxième vitre est un élément de la dalle, ou juste une protection de la dalle juste collée sur les bord pour la protéger ?
Je trouve curieux qu'une dalle ne soit pas étanche, mais en informatique, on trouve régulièrement des tas de choses étonnantes.
Merci de me renseigner.
jb


----------



## CBi (28 Janvier 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Rien ne te permet d'affirmer qu'il s'agit de traces causées par la fumée de cigarette, cela arrive aussi à des non fumeurs !!



Dans ce cas on parle de tabagisme passif


----------



## anaximandre (20 Avril 2011)

spycker a dit:


> ba moi j'en suis sur.... je te dis, au début quand je l'ai eu, il est resté nikel 6 mois, iln'était jamais en compagnie de fumeur. des qu'il a été toute les semaine dans des lieux très enfumés sa a commencé doucement et aprè j'ai fais changer ma vitre pas l'apple care tout les 6 mois (sa fait 3 fois).
> 
> la photo est prise avec l'iphone, et l'ordi est presque au soleil  donc sa accentue le problème.



J'ai exactement les mêmes ombres blanches, le problème se règle comment ? Seulement dépose de la vitre ? Facturé même si Apple Care  car pas de fumeur chez moi ? 

Et pourquoi les taches reproduisent exactement le même dessin que celui de spycker ? les mêmes stries en haut à G et un nuage à droite ? 

merci


----------



## link93300 (22 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

Personnellement, j'ai acheter un iMac 24" en 2009, il y avait sur lécran des taches noir au bou de quelques mois et bien en faite ce n'etait pas des taches !!! Mais des marques faites par le fond d'ecran (un peu comme les dalles plasma a l'epoque), j'avais fait l'essai je me suis crée un fond d'ecran blanc avec un pomme noir au centre avec plein de petit apple ecrit un peu partout. Résultat apres 1h30-2h a naviguer sur le bureau , lors du reboot j'ai eu les ecritures apple inscrite (tres present sur les bords rien au centre) sur le boot  résultat j'ai fais changer ma dalle puis je l'ai vendu.


----------

